
Show HN: Grok, a modern wiki for useful, concise, trustworthy content - tashmahalic
https://grok.how/
======
pavel_lishin
The email-code-to-login is pretty slow - I've been waiting about five minutes
for mine, and am tempted to give up fixing one of the articles.

~~~
tashmahalic
Thanks for letting me know. I'm relying on Mailgun presently. Did you check
your spam folder?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Yup. Lots of generous offers to purchase sunglasses of dubious origin, but no
code.

~~~
tashmahalic
I'd like to get this working for you. Please retry the login, and contact me
directly via the contact link at the bottom of
[https://grok.how/](https://grok.how/).

------
tashmahalic
Your constructive suggestions about Grok are very welcome.

~~~
sahil-kang
I’m using Safari on an iPhone X running the latest OS:

    
    
        * The main page search bar is really choppy.
          I typed in “lisp” and, when holding down backspace, the cursor skipped around.
        * The website is unwelcoming.
          If this is supposed to be a wiki, then maybe the landing would be better off if it just contained a logo, short description, search bar, and a random-article button.
    

The idea of a “modern wiki” caught my attention, and I’d be interested to see
how this fleshes out.

~~~
tashmahalic
Would you please share more about what makes the site feel unwelcoming to you?

------
pavel_lishin
Is there a Benevolent Dictator? Is there an editorial policy? Is there a plan
in place from this being overrun with flat-earthers, anti-vaxxers and
holocaust-deniers? (Or, from some arbitrary point of view: with SJWs, libtards
and infidels?)

~~~
tashmahalic
Grok is meant to be, above all things, accurate. Here are the content
guidelines --

[https://grok.how/topic-guidelines](https://grok.how/topic-guidelines)

The most impact will come from the community of contributors who are committed
to these principles. I'll be supporting them.

It's a big challenge to maximize accuracy while allowing open contribution.
We'll need to experiment and iterate on this to improve.

What are your suggestions?

~~~
pavel_lishin
I think you need a Benevolent Dictator, or a council thereof, who can delegate
as well. Inevitably, you'll have edit-wars, differences of opinion, etc. You
need someone to step in and authoritatively declare, "this is what Grok
considers to be _truth_ ".

Articles might need a warning before editing to warn users that certain edits
or information will be reverted/removed.

~~~
tashmahalic
I think that most disagreements will be resolvable via discussion in topic
threads. The Topic Guidelines ([https://grok.how/11](https://grok.how/11))
provide the criteria to judge.

For topics where the truth is a matter of opinion, the topic should probably
just describe the different points of view, and qualify their use-cases and
pros and cons, rather than arbitrarily picking one.

For the remainder, the side with the strongest references should win. I'll
probably need to stratify the community a bit as Grok grows. Those with more
influence should judge based on the site principles, similar to the US Supreme
Court interpreting the law. I'm cautious to avoid fiefdoms, ulterior motives,
and conflicts of interest.

------
DanBC
Using Google Mail, the signup code email went to my spam folder.

I marked it as not spam.

~~~
tashmahalic
That's helpful to know, thank you. Looks like there's room to improve on email
deliverability.

